# Divers Divers who's got the Divers?



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

INTERESTING trip for walleye's and smallmouth bass ?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, wait one minute there Bucky, them ain't carp.We gotta put a stop to this madness!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

uke: Keeping smallies.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like hella fun to me :wink:


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Looks like hella fun to me :wink:


thought I would lock that one down

so are you saying --you would shoot 'eyes if it were made legal?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Mo...I'd take 'em however I could within the parameters of the law...and that's the bottom line. :wink:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

who the's spearo?.... I thought me and my dive buddy roland were the only ones on the plains. I saw a flier for the south dakota spear tourney this past year but it was a long drive from here... like 400 miles I think. I'm looking forward to doing more ND spearing in the future.. just have to find water that doesn't look like mud, so we've been doing minnesota.

I was just wondering what the vis at Spiritwood Lake would be like this time of year. I'm not sooooo far from there and maybe can get there before it's iced over.

Don't really scuba much... mosty just snorkel. Have spearguns, will travel.


----------

